# cyotology



## iceis007 (Sep 26, 2012)

Does it mean anything if the results were sent back in less than 24 hours? I was told the results wouldn't be in for 5-7 days ... and mychart already has them posted since at least 7am this morning when I awoke. Did anyone receive such a quick result that was actually positive?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know. My results were positive, but I got them back in three business days.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would say it just means that the pathology department is ahead of schedule. Not sure I'd read much more into it than that.


----------



## iceis007 (Sep 26, 2012)

Update! ... Doctor called and said completely benign!!!!! No sign of cancer at all! I'm waiting until the 12th to have the actual written result of the biopsy but doctor said no sign of any kind off cancer. Probably the best news I've ever had!!! I'm so excited.

Thank you all for your amazing support these past few weeks. I wish you all continued health and many years to go along with it!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's great news!!!!! Woo-hoo!!!!

hugs4


----------



## iceis007 (Sep 26, 2012)

I haven't met with the endocrinologist as of yet, my appt was cancelled and moved into the new year, but I was wondering if anyone one of you knowledgeable people would be able to interpret what sort of nodule I have, and what could be causing it.

My results were very vague from cytology. All is says is 
DIAGNOSIS 
Fine*Needle*Aspiration,*Right*Thyroid*Nodule-*Moderately*cellular 
specimen.*Benign*-*Non-neoplastic*nodule.

Any ideas? Do I even need follow up? Thanks in advance


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

iceis007 said:


> I haven't met with the endocrinologist as of yet, my appt was cancelled and moved into the new year, but I was wondering if anyone one of you knowledgeable people would be able to interpret what sort of nodule I have, and what could be causing it.
> 
> My results were very vague from cytology. All is says is
> DIAGNOSIS
> ...


The specimen was benign. Which of course is the best news. Bear in mind though, this is only a specimen from a certain area of the nodule. For that reason, I would be very judicious about follow-up over the years w/ultra-scans and tests for Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab.

Stuff like that.


----------



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

Mine was benign on FNA 8 years ago, the nodule never got bigger yet this year had another FNA and it came back suspicious ...had TT and it was cancerous, so you never know.


----------



## CindiG (May 9, 2013)

Crimebuff,

What type of thyroid cancer did you have? And how old were you when you were diagnosed and how was your nodule or nodules found? And did you have normal thyroid function? Do you know if you had any hurthle cells especially a majority of them? Sorry for all of these questions at once.


----------

